# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  LSDBase.org - Online Consciousness Research Database - openPR (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*LSDBase.org - Online Consciousness Research Database**openPR (press release)*(openPR) - *Lucid* Scribe Database is an online sleep and consciousness research database that aims to document the effects of lucidity on dreams. The word *lucid* is defined as clarity, especially of thought. In regard to *dreaming* it refers to a state in *...***

----------

